# A celebrity amongst us!



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

He's too modest to admit it.....so I'm going to have to spill the beans!

Cos back in the days _before_ he had his finger on the pulse of everything that's going down in Spain...... Steve Hall was a major celebrity!










Word up! Can you dig it?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> He's too modest to admit it.....so I'm going to have to spill the beans!
> 
> Cos back in the days _before_ he had his finger on the pulse of everything that's going down in Spain...... Steve Hall was a major celebrity!
> 
> ...


oh dear!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> oh dear!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Oh I dunno, to be fair he's _working _that patent leather, _girlfriend_!!


----------



## Spanky McSpank (Aug 27, 2009)

had a chuckle have to admit.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Steves not passed comment, maybe he's comfy with that image!!!???????

Jo xxx


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

jojo said:


> Steves not passed comment, maybe he's comfy with that image!!!???????
> 
> Jo xxx


Maybe it _is _him
He seems to have been everywhere else


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Maybe it _is _him
> He seems to have been everywhere else


pmsl  all together now ymcaaaaaaaa


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Just got on! Xtreme - I have been called many things in my life by many people but never "gay" - well not by anybody who did not have medical insurance anyway!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

We do in fact have a star among us and he's coming to a city, town, cave near you soon 

More details soonest. Hope your new mansion has a nice place to pitch a tent, Jojo


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> We do in fact have a star among us and he's coming to a city, town, cave near you soon
> 
> More details soonest. Hope your new mansion has a nice place to pitch a tent, Jojo


He couldnt afford the ground rent if he has to cycle to Africa Stevie.

Jo xx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Well, if you insist! Sure he won't mind a nice double bed. Sure you can share with the kids for a week or so! 

Sure Xtreme will oblige with a stable.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Steve wasn't just a player back in the 70's you know!

Let's go way back to 1967.....and The Summer of Love!

Though my sources tell me he _still_ didn't manage to get laid!


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

XTreme said:


> Steve wasn't just a player back in the 70's you know!
> 
> Let's go way back to 1967.....and The Summer of Love!
> 
> Though my sources tell me he _still_ didn't manage to get laid!


wot with all the contacts steve has never 
it must be a real photo u can tell by the big head


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Xtreme!! Have you not got something better to do, some donkeys to abuse or something?


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

JKChawner, Tomorrow is international day of peace established by a UN resolution in 1981 - which I'm sure you are aware of.

I'll let you extend the olive branch


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> JKChawner, Tomorrow is international day of peace established by a UN resolution in 1981 - which I'm sure you are aware of.
> 
> I'll let you extend the olive branch


Hey Stevie, it must be nice to be famous.... or is that "infamous"???? Can I have your autograph please?????

(you know we're only teasing )

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

You know you can have whatever you want, whenever you want! 

So tell me what you want, what you really really want,
I wanna, I wanna, I wanna, I wanna, I wanna really
really really wanna zigazig ha. 

(Probably one of Xtreme's favourites. Probably got the Spice Whores fotos above his bed in the stable) 

Now, here is my one claim to fame. I once went to view a house - Ginger Spice had been in the morning. I said it was too big, she said it was too small. Sad for the agent ...couldn't sleep that night worrying about him LOL


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> JKChawner, Tomorrow is international day of peace established by a UN resolution in 1981 - which I'm sure you are aware of.
> 
> I'll let you extend the olive branch


steve for 1 day and 1 day only and to prove a point im even going to change my pic just for you


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> Xtreme!! Have you not got something better to do, some donkeys to abuse or something?


Xtreme may be very upset by this remark as I have it on very good authority that when he is with a donkey, it's all about love, reeeeeeaaaaaal lurve. And besides, he only plays with his donkeys when he has their mother's permission....


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I would not want to upset - good friend and a genuine person!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> I would not want to upset - good friend and a genuine person!


You're ruining my bad boy image Steve!

I should be thankful you didn't call me a poppet though!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> You're ruining my bad boy image Steve!
> 
> I should be thankful you didn't call me a poppet though!


But YOU ARE A POPPET!!! Stevies ok too!!!!! 

Jo xxx


----------

